# Telfair County Club



## Wallhanger

Established club on Ocmulgee river. Campsite with power and water, clubhouse, cleaning shed with walk in cooler. 2350 acres, numerous club stands and food plots with trophy rules in place. Starting supplemental feed program this year. 15 members at 2500. Send pm with email address for additional info and contact.


----------



## mcseals

Pm sent


----------



## 01Foreman400

Sounds like an awesome place.


----------



## kmckinnie

01Foreman400 said:


> Sounds like an awesome place.



Some of them bucks got more points than I can count.


----------



## flabowhunter36

pm sent


----------



## JBhunter4412

PM Sent


----------



## Wallhanger

Reminder, when you pm include your email address. Thanks


----------



## bbcontact

*seeking Ga club*

PM sent Bill


----------



## Hammbonewill

How much are dues?


----------



## Wallhanger

Hammbonewill said:


> How much are dues?



Read the ad. If you want more detailed info, pm me with your email address. Thanks, Lon


----------



## Sharpeboat

Pm sent


----------



## Wallhanger

Property is being shown Sunday. If you're interested, send pm with email address for more info and contacts.


----------



## bobprimm

*Interested in you're club*

Interested in you're club. Please contact
/ send info to Bob.primm@hotmail.com.
Mobile 770 807-2627.
Thanks
Bob Primm


----------



## Wallhanger

bobprimm said:


> Interested in you're club. Please contact
> / send info to Bob.primm@hotmail.com.
> Mobile 770 807-2627.
> Thanks
> Bob Primm



Email sent. Thanks


----------



## FLhuntin

PM sent.


----------



## Outdoor Life

*I'm interested and would like some more info*

Please contact me at 352-274-2743 or wesleyholley1@gmail.com

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## Wallhanger

Outdoor Life said:


> Please contact me at 352-274-2743 or wesleyholley1@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wes



Email sent, Thanks


----------



## Wallhanger

*Bump*

Showing Sunday


----------



## Wallhanger

Bump  New price, showing this Sunday. Still need a couple


----------



## Wallhanger

Showing this weekend. Still need a couple.


----------



## Wallhanger

Bump


----------



## blood on the ground

Wow, you guys are doing it right!!!


----------



## Daddy Buck

PM sent


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Where at in Telfair County?


----------



## Wallhanger

EastmanFireFighter said:


> Where at in Telfair County?



On the Ocmulgee in Jacksonville


----------



## String assasin

PM Sent


----------



## southerndraw

Did you guy's complete you're membership? or still looking for a couple?


----------



## Davidtaylor

Is this a pin in or pin out club or do you have personal stands? Also, what are your guest rules?


----------



## Wallhanger

Still need 2. Send an im with email for rules and any questions.


----------



## Wallhanger

bump. Need 1 more.


----------



## Bunk

*Additional information Request*



Wallhanger said:


> Established club on Ocmulgee river. Campsite with power and water, clubhouse, cleaning shed with walk in cooler. 2350 acres, numerous club stands and food plots with trophy rules in place. Starting supplemental feed program this year. 15 members at 2500. Send pm with email address for additional info and contact.




We may be interested in your club. Could you please send us additional information along with rules? Our email is payneless731@yahoo.com. Thanks!

Gary and Deborah


----------



## oldwayscrittrgettr

Hey very interested sounds like my kind of club but have a few questions. 
Piercejasonroyce@gmail.com
912 245 4251
Royce Pierce


----------



## laner03

Still have opening?


----------



## Wallhanger

laner03 said:


> Still have opening?



Still need one. We'll take two if we need to accommodate hunting buds.


----------



## laner03

Can u send rules and info woodjc@shands.ufl.edu.  thanks!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Bump


----------



## Wallhanger

Bump. Looking for two.


----------



## Wallhanger

I think I responded to all the pm's. I'm forwarding to our club prez, it may take him a couple of days to get back with you. Please include your email. If you don't hear from us in a couple of days, shoot me a reminder.


----------



## Workingmanhunter

Would you be interested in leasing the hog rights or a hog only membership at a lower price?


----------



## Curly

Workingmanhunter said:


> Would you be interested in leasing the hog rights or a hog only membership at a lower price?



It holds some big ones.


----------



## Paul Ponteaux

*large campers*

can your camp surport 40 ft fif wheel with 50 ampe service,
.Paul Ponteaux at p.pontoe@gmail.com


----------



## Wallhanger

Paul Ponteaux said:


> can your camp surport 40 ft fif wheel with 50 ampe service,
> .Paul Ponteaux at p.pontoe@gmail.com



No problem. Have several already. If you're interested in joining our club to hunt, we can also accommodate. Send a pm with contact number.


----------



## Wallhanger

Workingmanhunter said:


> Would you be interested in leasing the hog rights or a hog only membership at a lower price?



No.


----------



## Workingmanhunter

Would you do a hog only lease?


----------



## Paul Ponteaux

do you have 50 ampe service for large campers in your camp ground.looking for new culb. paul at p.pontoe@gmail.com


----------



## Workingmanhunter

Can you hunt hogs with dogs out of deer and turkey season?


----------



## Wallhanger

Paul Ponteaux said:


> do you have 50 ampe service for large campers in your camp ground.looking for new culb. paul at p.pontoe@gmail.com



Asked and answered a month ago. We've had numerous 'Taj Mahal' campers through the years with no electrical issues. Individual electrical hookups in camp and if you need more power an electrician can accommodate for a small fee.


----------



## Wallhanger

Workingmanhunter said:


> Can you hunt hogs with dogs out of deer and turkey season?



It is done on occasion but on a limited basis. Would we want a member hunting with dogs numerous times throughout the summer, the answer would be no. Our main focus is deer hunting and we want only likeminded members. If your main focus is hogs, we're not the club for you.


----------



## Wallhanger

Bump, need two


----------



## Swamp Cabvage

*Club openings*

Very interested in your club for me and my Pastor ,we are from Wewahitchka ,fl my email address is dshepardg@ gmail.com and wewarev73@gmail.com David Shepard is my name and his is Mike Sewell


----------



## PyratM

Very interested if you still have openings. Text at 770-354-9226 or email Matt.mcwhorter@norral.com


----------



## Wallhanger

Swamp Cabvage and Pyratm, Just saw your inquiries today and expect club Pres to get with you tmrw eve, Monday. Thanks, Lon


----------



## Wallhanger

For future inquiries to this thread, PM a message to me as then I'll get an email notification from this site. Otherwise, I won't know if anyone is interested unless I check the site daily.


----------



## aroberts

Bump for an awesome club with some giants roaming around!


----------



## aroberts

How many spots do you have left? I need two.


----------

